
How The Social Network Soundtrack Glitch Artwork Was Made - some1else
http://rob-sheridan.com/TSN/
======
d_r
_...this time I actually destroyed images by opening them up in a text editor
and adding/removing text to their raw code._

Fuzzing used to create art!

(Edit: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuzz_testing>)

~~~
terhechte
I love that idea. I used to create music samples utilizing random text in
samples files, years ago when 8bit trackers were still fancy. Since you can't
control / predict the outcome, you also can't subconsciously influence it
based on standard cultural artifacts (i.e the interesting sound / track you
just heard on the radio). This in turn leads to very innovative results.

------
rmorrison
Rob Sheridan has been doing a lot of the artwork for Trent Reznor and Nine
Inch Nails for the past several years. He's extremely talented, and I highly
recommend looking through some of his other work, which you can find on his
portfolio at <http://rob-sheridan.com>

He's also filmed several of the last Nine Inch Nails concerts in HD from on
stage. If you're a fan, there are several on Vimeo, like:
<http://vimeo.com/5133409>

~~~
endtime
Related AMA from reddit a couple weeks ago:
[http://reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/ey5e5/i_am_rob_sheridan_cr...](http://reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/ey5e5/i_am_rob_sheridan_creative_director_for_nine_inch/)

------
utunga
.. if you want tutorials on how to create 'glitch art' for yourself, look
here:

<http://danieltemkin.com/Tutorials/>

.. including, for example, 'sonification' which is basically just opening a
visual bitmap in audio editing software and seeing what happens when you mess
with it and save it back (without stuffing up the headers) \-- Fair warning:
Dan is my co-worker, a programmer and a neat guy

------
jh3
Here's a line of perl that will corrupt images:

    
    
      perl -pi -e 's/c/awesome/g' pic.jpg
    

Mess around with the search and replacement patterns for different results.

For some reason I really like these types of images even if they don't take
much to create. Great soundtrack too.

------
dmotz
You can try a similar effect by downloading a torrent of images and opening
the files while they're partially completed.

------
exit
reminds me a bit of gerhard richter paintings

